
Show HN: Messaging plugin. Extensible. Cross platform - ngzhongcai
https://cloudilly.com
======
ngzhongcai
Hi everyone, I am the founder of Cloudilly. Would love to get your feedback.
It's a set of high level messaging APIs. Features include: Presence, auto
reconnection, offline data sync, emails, push notifications...

